

The Future of Search - qhoxie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/future-of-search.html

======
extension
Am I alone in feeling that search is just about perfect as it is?

Aside from machine translation, all of these ideas strike me as solutions
without problems. The mobility thing is a problem with mobile computing in
general, not search. And the thing that searches for everything you say is..
frightening.

------
colvt
What do you think the chances are that Google will be the dominant search
engine 20 years from now?

~~~
qhoxie
It's pretty lofty to make any tech claims 20 years in advance. I will say that
I have seen Google play their cards intelligently and also, more
significantly, learn from their mistakes many a time. I'll conclude that I
would not be too surprised if they were still at the top.

